# Halaa Kampfmarken [Durotan]



## Ushapti (2. November 2009)

Hi,

wie der Titel schon andeutet, geht es mir um die alten Kampfmarken aus Halaa in der Nagrand.
Es war ja schon immer recht wenig los da, seit Wotlk sieht man allerhöchstens noch feindlich gesinnte Strohballen durch die lande Rollen.

Da es in Halaa allerdings auch 2 Mounts zu ergattern gibt, lohnt es sich insbesondere für Mountsammler die dadurch schonmal 2 Dropmounts weniger benötigen.
Alles was man dafür tun muss ist neben dem Farmen von Kristallpulvern, eben das Kämpfen gegen Spieler der anderen Fraktion.
Und genau hier kommt der schwirigste Punkt, um gegen jemand Kämpfen zu können, müsste jemand da sein

Da es sich aber nicht lohnt zu warten und mit viel Glück alle paar Stunden mal eine Marke zu erhaschen ist absprache gefragt.

Daher suche ich nun hier einen Hordespieler mit einem mindestlevel von 72 (also noch grün für einen 80er und somit noch Ehre gewährend) der mir dabei hilft.
Alles was er/sie zu tun hat: Alles was Haltbarkeit hat auf die Bank, ab nach Halaa zum Friedhof und umhaun lassen. Instant am Geistheiler wiederbeleben usw.
Wäre also ein ungefährer Zeitaufwand von 20-25 Minuten

Was hätte der geneigte Hordenspieler davon? 
Nun ja, entweder 1:1 also bekommt er/sie ebenso die Möglichkeit mich 170mal umzuhaun um alle notwendigen kampfmarken zu bekommen oder aber eine kleine Finanzspritze über das Fraktionsübergreifende AH (als Festbetrag oder pro Kill).

Sollten andere interessenten auf H oder A Seite auftacuhen, fühlt euch frei hier zu melden, evtl. gibt es die Möglichkeit kleine Gruppen oder gar Raids zu bilden, da JEDES Mitglied eine kampfmarke pro Kill bekommt, ergo, je mehr umso schneller haben es alle hinter sich^^


----------



## Dagonzo (2. November 2009)

Und was bringt das ganze Zeugs aus Halaa dir noch? Seit wann gibt es da Mounts? Ist ja was ganz neues. Da gab es noch nie welche.


----------



## Ushapti (2. November 2009)

Auch wenn das wieder nach nem 08/15 Flame posting riecht, bin ich zu dieser späten/frühen Stundemal ganz lieb und Betrachte das ganz sachlich Wort für Wort

Tja, die Mounts gab es schon immer aber da, wie schon gesagt, Halaa nie wirklich als große PvP Fläche genutzt wurde ist es natürlich bei vielen Untergegangen das es da zwei Talbuken gibt, ist somit also nichts neues.
In der Tat bringen die meisten Items einem 80er nichts mehr, mit Ausnahme der beiden Mounts die für alle Nicht Palas/DK's/WL's natürlich einen gleichen ausgleich zu deren Free Mounts bieten und beim erarbeiten des 100Mounts Achivment helfen, da man zwei Drop- oder Berufsmounts weniger benötigt.
Für levelnde 70+er gibt es natürlich neben ein paar blauen PvP Rüstungsteilen, einem +10abh Gem auch noch eine Tasche (auch wenn letztere nicht in der buffed Datenbank auftaucht).

Und für einen Mountsammelnden 80er sind die beiden Talbuken eben Grund genug

P.S.
Falls es doch ein flame war... wayne.


----------

